# Prácticas electricidad y neumática



## El_Mago_ (Mar 26, 2011)

*Práctica 1: Circuito paro y arranque*

Antes que nada quiero decir que todas las practicas que publicare son hechas por mi y posteadas aqui para que aprendan o se inicien en esto de la automatizacion, tambien porque el profesor me pide como requisito subirlas a un sitio de internet asi que empezamos con esta que es la 1er practica, debo decir que algunas estan en automatio studio 5 y la mayoria en la version 3.

OBJETIVO: 
Comprender el funcionamiento del programa, empezar a utilizar y familiarizarse con el 
entorno y sus herramientas así como adaptarse a sus formas de trabajar.

DESCRIPCIÓN: al presionar el botón normalmente abierto (NA) el voltaje llega al relé 
y este a su vez activa al contactor Relay y queda enclavado y asi mismo al soltar el botón
NA sigue funcionando el circuito.
Si deseamos resetear el cto solo presionamos el botón de NC.

aca la imagen animada







CONCLUSIÓN: los contactores al llevar la misma etiqueta del relé quedan ligados y así el 
programa queda enclavado.​


----------



## El_Mago_ (Mar 26, 2011)

*Práctica 1.5: Activar Pistón*

OBJETIVO: el objetivo es aprender a usar los elementos neumáticos del programa para poder 
controlar el movimiento de un pistón.
DESARROLLO: por medio de la alimentación y el escape se controla el aire que entra al piston y con la válvula se controla el movimiento de este.






CONCLUSIONES: la estructura de la válvula nos va a controlar el pistón, como parte del sistema de control del circuito neumático.
​


----------



## El_Mago_ (Mar 26, 2011)

*Práctica 2: Arranque secuencial de 3 motores
*
Condiciones de la práctica:
1. Al pulsar botón de arranque 1 trabaja motor 1.
2. Al pulsar botón de arranque 2 trabaja motor 2.
3. Si motor 1 no trabaja motor 2 no trabaja.
4. Al pulsar botón de arranque 3 trabaja motor 3.
5. Si motor 2 no trabaja motor 3 no trabaja.
6. Al pulsar botón de par se detienen los motores.

DESARROLLO: 
Se colocaron contactores paralelamente en los switchs con las etiquetas de los motores
para dejarlos enclavados al presionar el switch NA, vemos que el switch que controla
motor 1 tiene en su etiqueta M1 que sería a donde se enclavaría si lo presionamos, 
en cambio en el motor 2 hay 2 contactores M1 y M2, M2 nos indica a que motor se quedaría 
enclavado si presionamos ese switch y M1 es nuestra condición, o sea que si M1 no esta 
enclavado o activado nuestro M2 no funcionaría ya que esta en serie con el contactor de M1.






CONCLUSIONES: los contactores están ligados por medio de sus nombres o 
etiquetas para poder hacer el circuito secuencial.​


----------



## El_Mago_ (Mar 26, 2011)

*Práctica 3: Arranque y paro de un motor trifásico de 2 sentidos de giro pasando por botón de paro.*​
1. Al pulsar Ba el M1 gire en sentido horario.
2. Un foco piloto indicara el giro horario del motor.
3. Al pulsar el BP el motor se detiene.
4. Al pulsar BA2 el motor gire en sentido anti horario.
5. Un foco piloto indicara el giro anti horario del motor.

DESARROLLO: Al presionar Ba se quedara enclavado el contactor M1 y por lo consiguiente
el motor girara en sentido horario.
Para pararlo presionamos BP y ocurre un reset así mismo presionamos BA2 se activa
el contactor M1 y el motor gira ahora en sentido anti horario que es visualizado por 
una lámpara.






CONCLUSIÓN: El funcionamiento de este cto es muy sencillo ya que usamos 2 switch para
controlar el giro así como 2 contactores con la misma etiqueta que se enclavaran según el switch que se pulse.​


----------



## El_Mago_ (Mar 26, 2011)

*Práctica 5: Arranque secuencial de 3 motores*.

1. Al pulsar B1 entra m1 a la línea.
2. Al pulsar B2 entra m2 a la línea.
3. Si m1 no trabaja m2 no trabaja.
4. Al pulsar B3 entra m3 a la línea.
5. Si m2 no trabaja m3 no trabaja.
6. Al pulsar BP1, m1 no se detiene hasta que salga de línea m2.
7. Al pulsar BP2, m2 no se detiene hasta que salga primero m3.
8. Al pulsar BP3, m3 se detiene.

DESARROLLO: cumplir las condiciones dadas antes de hacer la simulación para completar 
el circuito.






CONCLUSIÓN: en conclusión los contactores son los controladores del sistema, los indicadores
luminosos nos marcan visualmente más el cambio y enclavando los motores con los
contactores en forma secuencial pero físicamente en paralelo nos da el resultado
deseado.​


----------



## El_Mago_ (Mar 26, 2011)

*Práctica 6: Arranque y paro de un motor trifásico 6 puntas con 2 velocidades.*

1. Al pulsar BA1 el motor trabaja en baja velocidad en sentido horario.
2. Al pulsar botón de paro el motor se detiene.
3. Al pulsar BA2 el motor dos trabaja a alta velocidad en sentido horario.
4. Al pulsar botón de paro el motor se detiene.
5. Se requiere bloqueo eléctrico.

DESARROLLO: cuando se presiona BA1 la corriente entra en sentido horario a baja 
velocidad y cuando se presiona BA2 entra el segundo motor en alta velocidad.






CONCLUSIÓN: al añadir otro motor se ramifica y podemos añadir una variable más comparada 
con la practica 3, esta variable indicara la velocidad.​


----------



## El_Mago_ (Mar 26, 2011)

*Práctica 7: Sistema reversible automático.*

1. Al pulsar BA1 el motor entra a la línea con giro horario (al accionar el limite L1 el motor se detiene inmediatamente después el motor trabaja al revés).
2. Al pulsar el botón de paro el motor se detiene.
3. Al pulsar BA2 el motor entra a la línea con giro anti horario (al accionar el limite L2 el motor se detiene inmediatamente después cambia el sentido).
4. Se requiere un bloqueo eléctrico.

DESARROLLO: al entrar el motor 1 funciona un tiempo hasta que el motor dos entre y cuando entra el motor 2 gira un tiempo y se detiene así continuamente.






CONCLUSIÓN: en conclusión usaremos botones normalmente abiertos de tal forma que actúen como sensores y se produzca  el movimiento.​


----------



## El_Mago_ (Mar 26, 2011)

*Práctica 8: Arranque programado para 2 motores.*

1. Al pulsar BA1 no entra ninguno de los dos motores a la línea.
2. 15s después entra motor 1 a la línea.
3. 20s después entra motor 2 a la línea.
4. Al pulsar botón de paro se detienen los dos motores.
5. Foco piloto 1 indicando que trabaja motor 1.
6. Foco piloto 2 indicando que trabaja motor 2.

DESARROLLO: al pulsar botón de arranque los botones tardaran en prenderse de esta forma le daremos clic al botón de arranque y el temporizador accionara los motores.






CONCLUSIÓN: en conclusión la práctica es simple al conocer el funcionamiento de los temporizadores haciendo clic con el botón derecho del mouse sobre ellos y programándole en propiedades.​


----------



## El_Mago_ (Mar 26, 2011)

*Práctica 9: Trabajo alternado de 2 motores.*

1. Al pulsar BA 1 entra motor 1 a la línea.
2. 15s después el motor 1 se detiene y entra a la línea el motor 2.
3. 20s después el motor 2 se detiene y motor 1 entra nuevamente.
4. Se requiere de un botón de paro.

DESARROLLO: al presionar el botón de arranque 15s después reacciona el primer motor que está ligado a la siguiente que representa al motor 1.






CONCLUSIÓN: en conclusión hemos añadido un tercer motor para que sirva como representación de m1 y así pueda alternarse fácilmente.​


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2011)

Deberias poner un ejemplo de aplicación concreta, quienes ya conocemos automación, sabes donde se aplica, pero para el que se inicia o lo ve por vez primera no lo entiende ni le encuentra mucho sentido


----------

